# Loyla 2 yr old blue tortie Ragdoll x



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Loyla is a lovely young cat who has had kittens recently. She has just been neutered, microchipped and has started her vaccinations. Loyla is very playful and affectionate. She would be an ideal family pet, but ideally would like to be an only cat.

If you are interested in adopting her please contact Patsy at:

Rushden Persian rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

